# Long Island racing clubs?



## pigeon george (Aug 7, 2003)

Wondering if anyone is in a racing club on long island new york may want to get into some young bird races next year


----------



## SmithFamilyLoft (Nov 22, 2004)

*Where to find a club*

How to find a racing club near you: 

http://www.pigeon.org/special.htm

I belong to both the American Racing Union and the IF. I have found the AU to very helpful, and they will respond to your e-mails.


----------

